# CPU getting hot, adding fan to radiator...



## rwttaber (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought a computer with AMD Phenom II X4 955, Apex Vortex 3620 Case, and a Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling System. There a fan in the front, side, and one on the radiator.

The fan on the radiator of the cooling system is a 120mm fan, 20 dBa, and that is about all I know about it :4-dontkno . I dont think it has a high CFM because it being so quiet and It is either one of the default case fans or the one that came with the cooling system.

My computer is getting hotter than I would like on load and was wondering if adding a different fan to the radiator can help it. The one currently one it, I don't think, is that strong at.

I am thinking of using this fan.

Should that be sufficient or is there another way to go?

Thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, the Ultra Kaze pushes a lot of air, but it's loud. It's also 38mm. thick, as opposed to the standard 25mm., though depending on the location, that may be fine. I wouldn't use it though. 

In the Scythe line, lot of people have been using the Gentle Typhoons and S-Flex fans on their rads. Basically you want something with decent airflow at a lower noise level. I run fan controllers so I can keep the noise down, then crank them up when required. There are a lot of good fans out there, personally I use a bunch of Gelid Wing 12's, and have a bunch of CoolerMaster R4's, but haven't put them in yet. Also have some Noctua's, but haven't used them on a rad, just as normal case fans.

As long as you have the space, and you can mount a second fan on your rad, you shouldn't have any problems. The only thing is to get the airflow in the same direction, if they work against each other, it'll be worse that one.


----------

